# Going to blast with Sunday closing



## Rachel2

Hi - I am starting stimms tomorrow and getting that butterflies in tummy feeling about it all and have a quick question! My clinic has only recently started going to blast when possible. However, they are closed on  Sundays. My ec is a Wednesday, and so my transfer could be day2, 3 or 5. Is it risky leaving embryos alone on day 4 and hoping some make it to day 5, or would it be more sensible to have a day 3 transfer with the strongest at that point? I would be devastated to end up with none to transfer because they perished on day 4. Thanks for your time x


----------



## CrystalW

Rachel2 said:


> Hi - I am starting stimms tomorrow and getting that butterflies in tummy feeling about it all and have a quick question! My clinic has only recently started going to blast when possible. However, they are closed on Sundays. My ec is a Wednesday, and so my transfer could be day2, 3 or 5. Is it risky leaving embryos alone on day 4 and hoping some make it to day 5, or would it be more sensible to have a day 3 transfer with the strongest at that point? I would be devastated to end up with none to transfer because they perished on day 4. Thanks for your time x


Hello,

Your clinic will have criteria that you need to meet in terms of how many embryos and their quality before they will usually consider letting your embyros go to blastocyst. This means that there should only be a low chance of the transfer being cancelled due to no embryos developing.

A lot of clinics dont actually check the embryos at all on day 4. The embryos that have got to blastocyst by day 5 are the ones that are selected so there isnt really much information to be gained by looking at them on day 4 and often the stance is taken that it is better just to leave them in the warm incubator.

So, if your clinic is shut on sunday and you have egg collection on wednesday i would not consider that a factor against going to blastocyst.

Best wishes


----------



## Rachel2

Thanks so much for your reassurance x


----------

